# Rant? Unorganized brides.



## Katura (Oct 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 1, 2007)

She sounds like a crotch. Blah.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 1, 2007)

Not cool


----------



## frocher (Oct 1, 2007)

That bites, sorry.  She sounds like a flake.


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 1, 2007)

It sounds to me like you should have been left her at least a message. Nothing rude, but something affirmative stating that she has to meet you half way if she wants decent results.


----------



## sadieboo (Oct 1, 2007)

I shudder to think about the rest of her preparations, if she has been this flaky with you!  If a bride has fifteen bridesmaids, she'd better be organized.  Did you decide to leave her a message today?  I agree with the poster above - explain that for you to work with her, she has to do her part.  She may not realize the amount of work this is for you (I know, sounds crazy, but some people think that makeup artists just get to 'play' with makeup and get paid for it- that it isn't really 'work').  

If she is still hard to deal with after your call today, I would stay away from it.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 1, 2007)

Makeup for a wedding is a huge deal that needs proper prep.  Some folks think it's something that can be pulled off with no prep.  That's ignorance.


----------



## mommymac (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you sure there is going to be a wedding, and that she wasn't trying to just get buddy buddy with you so that you would give her the inside on a job at your company. Sounds a bit wishy washy on her part
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Three months and no contact, be ready she may call you a week before.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 1, 2007)

I would send her a certified letter stating you either are not doing her make up, or she needs to contact you on what the deal is. With the certified letter, you know she has to sign for it.


----------



## nics1972 (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommymac* 

 
_Are you sure there is going to be a wedding, and that she wasn't trying to just get buddy buddy with you so that you would give her the inside on a job at your company. Sounds a bit wishy washy on her part
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Three months and no contact, be ready she may call you a week before._

 
My thoughts exactly..


----------



## lara (Oct 2, 2007)

She's a flake. If she rings up in a panic, tell her that because she was unable to confirm her booking and make a deposit, someone has already booked you for that day and has paid a non-refundable deposit.


----------



## Katura (Oct 3, 2007)

.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Oct 3, 2007)

In the long run, you stand out as a professional, and the next time this woman contacts/solicits someone for services she may be mindful of their time because of you.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_Thanks ladies. I left a message at both numbers she gave me, professionally explaining that since there has been serious lack of communication, no confirmation on booking that actual date for the wedding or prep day, that my services will be unavailable.

I felt kinda crappy doing it, but I guess its how business goes. If a client can't get a grip on what she needs/wants, she cant really expect me to be ready to do a full, complete, wonderful job that I'm more than capable of.

Any one else have horror-bride stories???_


----------



## little_angel (Oct 17, 2007)

fortunately my bridal experiences have been good so far... knock on wood! i've learned a lot going in from this board and others, so i'm lucky to have been able to learn from the mistakes of others! GOD BLESS THE INTERNET!


----------



## Katura (Oct 26, 2007)

.


----------



## Janice (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_She called me THISMORNING....

I can't do this job with one week to prepare, no assistant anymore, not enough foundation colors, no idea which color fdn I need...wtf.

please help meeee_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_She's a flake. If she rings up in a panic, tell her that because she was unable to confirm her booking and make a deposit, someone has already booked you for that day and has paid a non-refundable deposit._

 
That's all you need to do. Simple. Don't be afraid of her throwing a tantrum, this is her fault.


----------



## Katura (Oct 26, 2007)

okay

can do.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 26, 2007)

Yup I agree with Janice!  Her lack of planning does not create an emergency for you.  It would be crazy if she actually finds someone to do the makeup on such short notice!


----------



## ms.marymac (Nov 1, 2007)

She'll probably go (with all 15 bridesmaids) to a counter on the day of her wedding and expect the one or two MAs on duty to do it in an hour...


----------



## suziecutie (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with MacAttak.  Her emergency is not your emergency.  She definitely should have confirmed with you in advance and signed some sort of contract if she expects you to not only do her makeup but 15 of her bridesmaids makeup as well.


----------



## Jot (Nov 1, 2007)

This is totally her problem you did the right thing and tried to contact her but she didn't get back to you.
Its now a week before the wedding and she is just contacting you after 3 months! If it was that important she would have so been in touch before and your messages could have prompted her to ring you.
As Janice says tell her you are booked by someone else. This is reasonable after all. 
Don't forget you are not at fault here.


----------



## Ella_ (Nov 1, 2007)

Let us know how she handled the rejection.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 2, 2007)

I did a wedding in July for a family friend, at first she told me it would be herself, her mother, and 6 bridesmaids.

After her consult 2 weeks before the big day, the maid of honor didn't come for hers, so I didn't have a look to show her, so I did it on her sister instead.  She then told me it would just be her, and 4 bridesmaids because the others were gonna go to MAC that morning (MAC wouldn't have been open at 8, which is when they were supposed to get ready, and I told her that).  

Then the day of, I was to arrive at 8:30 at her house.  She wasn't even there, but two of her maids were...and DRUNK.  They were getting their hair done and drinking mimosas, and looked like they hadn't slept in days. So about an hour later, the bridesmaids start flowing in.  The 8 girls who couldn't get into department store counters at 8am (duh) needed to get their makeup done, which I wasn't prepared for.  So it went from 7 people to 5 people, then back to 11 people!

At least I got paid per head.


----------



## dmenchi (Nov 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I did a wedding in July for a family friend, at first she told me it would be herself, her mother, and 6 bridesmaids.

After her consult 2 weeks before the big day, the maid of honor didn't come for hers, so I didn't have a look to show her, so I did it on her sister instead. She then told me it would just be her, and 4 bridesmaids because the others were gonna go to MAC that morning (MAC wouldn't have been open at 8, which is when they were supposed to get ready, and I told her that). 

Then the day of, I was to arrive at 8:30 at her house. She wasn't even there, but two of her maids were...and DRUNK. They were getting their hair done and drinking mimosas, and looked like they hadn't slept in days. So about an hour later, the bridesmaids start flowing in. The 8 girls who couldn't get into department store counters at 8am (duh) needed to get their makeup done, which I wasn't prepared for. So it went from 7 people to 5 people, then back to 11 people!

At least I got paid per head._

 

Lol i love drunk people!!! sometimes it's really redicyul;us what we have to put up with ....and i'm too familiar with suddenly 'ohh, i want to get my makeup done ,too' situations...it's like :hello, who are you? and where did you come from? i truly hate hate weddings...i just hate all the 'drama' and people's 'cheapness'


----------



## MissDiva (Nov 5, 2007)

i think this lady is trying to get on your nerves.
she is totally unorganized and its not fair to try to put pressure on somebody else,
you had 3 months to meet and get things done with the makeup artist and you didn't then the makeup artist tried to get in touch with you and left a voicemail and "suddenly" you calling her to try to say the wedding is in one week?!
she is acting like she told you that before 
 Quote:

   "You remember that my rehearsal and wedding are next week right?"
 "Ma'am, did you receive my voicemails?"
 "No?"  
 
if she didnt receive the voicemail how come she is calling back the very next day?
PFFFFFFF people....
she tripping!
Katura you did what you had to do and in a professional way!
maybe she will find another MUA or she will do her own makeup.


----------



## Katura (Nov 8, 2007)

.


----------



## BohemianSheila (Dec 1, 2007)

I dunno - when I book a wedding I say up front that if you don't give me a 50% deposit, I can't hold the date for you. No check, no gig. That makes them take you seriously. Also, I only do a preview with the bride, not all the bridesmaids. I'm sure if they wanted to pay for previews for everyone that's their dime and I'd be happy to take it, but most of the time it's just the bride and the bridesmaids I decide what to do the day of the event.


----------

